#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Best way to highlight a step

## arun.sj

Hi Team,

i am trying to create presentation that will show the earlier process and current process. Both the process had 4 steps.

Step 2 in the earlier process took 2 hours to complete a task. Step 2 in the current process takes only 10 mins. i am trying to highlight the Step 2 in both earlier process and current process.

The Step 2 in both the process should be more illustrative and pictorial to represent the time saving for people to understand better. i need help to change the step 2 in both the process.

Any suggestions would be of great help. Unable to attach the PPT. Hence copied the slide to an excel and attached it.

----------


## Larena

I would change the dotted line down the middle to a timeline, with each step in the process resized to represent the time taken. This approach probably won't fit all of the text you need to explain the steps, but you could set it to pop up the explanation when clicked, rather than having it on the screen all at once.

I've attached a PDF example - the timeline is by hour, broken down into 20 minute sections, and box at the bottom right would appear when the page is clicked.

----------

